# To Dye Or Not To Dye?



## NaturallyYou (Nov 11, 2014)

I am already in love with this site - so many friendly people and lots of valuable information 

Another question I have is about soaps and dyes/colors... Eventually I want to have a variety of soaps in my arsenal, which I would love to make different colors to add to the "variety look." BUT - I also want to stick with the "all natural" theme and don't want to add chemical dyes to them.

What do you all use as natural coloring for your soaps? I have read up a little on it and I have seen suggestions like Tumeric, Cocoa Powder, etc... But I wanted to see what everyone else uses.

I really do want to stick with using basic, all natural ingredients... So if I have to stay with mostly white - boring soaps, I will... LOL - what else would you all suggest I do to add a little character?

I was thinking about making my own personal molds for the soaps / and creating unique labeling too?

Ideas?! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 11, 2014)

A custom stamp would be a good way to jazz up a plainer bar. There are lots of natural colorant option though.

Spiralina, parsley, nettle all make a decent green. Most will fade a bit in time to a olive green though. Green clay is another option.
Tumeric and annatto make a nice yellow/orange
madder root or rose clay for pink. 
indigo for blue-can be tricky to get a good blue
alkenet for purple-can also be tricky


----------



## Susie (Nov 11, 2014)

If you put "natural colorants" in the search bar, you will get lots of threads.  This is discussed quite often.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't tried using turmeric yet, but I ran across a blog recently that showed some really cool pics of how turmeric and rose madder can bleed into each other (versus using micas).  It's a very different effect, but beautiful!  Here's the link if you want to check it out:  http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/learning-as-we-go-color-migration/


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is a link for a great list of natural colorants
http://www.thesoapdish.com/natural-soap-colorants.htm


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 11, 2014)

SplendorSoaps said:


> I haven't tried using turmeric yet, but I ran across a blog recently that showed some really cool pics of how turmeric and rose madder can bleed into each other (versus using micas). It's a very different effect, but beautiful! Here's the link if you want to check it out: http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/learning-as-we-go-color-migration/


I love using tumeric for coloring, but if I am not in the mood for specks I use Tumeric EO. Makes a lovely yellow to yellow orange. You have to be careful with tumeric because it can stain


----------



## bhelen (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not an expert but I made a lovely pink soap with tomato paste, and another beautiful rich yellow with carrot puree. I have used paprika and cinnamon at trace which both work well, but I'm personally not so fond of the mottled look they give. Haven't tried much in the way of infusions yet.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 11, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Here is a link for a great list of natural colorants
> http://www.thesoapdish.com/natural-soap-colorants.htm



Thanks, Carolyn!  I just bookmarked that link.  Lots of great information!


----------



## seven (Nov 11, 2014)

blood orange EO also makes a soft yellow


----------



## NaturallyYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Susie - I will remember to "search" before posting stuff as common as this in the future - thank you for the advice...

ALSO - thanks to everyone else for the help. Hopefully soon I'll have some pictures to show with all of you.

Have a great day!


----------

